# 1ST FATTY EVER... DIDN'T WORK OUT BUT TASTED WICKED GOOD! Q VIEW



## quityerbitchin (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, 

I tried my first fatty ever.  Did it on the UDS.  Last night we had a B'day party for my brother in law and I was showing him pics of last weeks first ever smoke, and he made sure to tell me that he was not working today.  I invited him over for lunch.  I tried to go a little light by using turkey sausage...I think that was a mistake.  I also used WAAAAAYYYYYY TOOOOOO MUCH filling.. 

As you can see from the pics I kinda messed up... I guess less is more, is better than more is more.  I did add some chicken 1/4s and a few country style ribs as well.

Here are some pics








my turkey sausage rolled out







Added some cheese







added some hash browns







scrambled some eggs







rolled it up, wrapped in saran wrap







tried a little bacon weave.. i was feeling real good right about now!!!







wrapped the fatty in bacon and put in in the cill chest for a few hours







all on the UDS ready for a few hours in the Smoke







the finished fatty and chix 1/4s fatty split on top!!!







fatty cut in half







not a bad lunch....


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Even though it opened up it looks like it was  tasting real good


----------



## tom37 (Jan 9, 2011)

So long as you didn't throw anything away, it was a great smoke.

If you eat it then there are no failures.

I agree with above that it looks tasty.


----------



## meateater (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that meal. Just asking, why did you put the fatty on foil instead of on the grill direct.


----------



## quityerbitchin (Jan 9, 2011)

I was worried about it splitting and spilling cheese all over the coals... So I put it on foil to catch any cheese that oozed out!


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks good. Who cares if it splits, as long as it kept all the goodies and it tasted good. I like over stuffed fatties anyway!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks and I bet tasted great, based on that it was a success,  well done


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats the beauty of smokes.  Even mistakes taste damn good.  Nice smoke.


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a great lookin' meal! Nice smoke..!   :PDT_Armataz_01_34:


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 9, 2011)

Way nice! I think we've all had a fattie split before! Hey try some green chilis in that, you won't regret it!


----------



## quityerbitchin (Jan 9, 2011)

i was going to try the ABT fattie w/ cream cheese and Jalapeno's but my wife thought maybe we should take baby steps at first.... also she is pregnant so I figured the Jalepenos might cause a revolt!!!


----------



## smokermark (Jan 9, 2011)

Seems this worked out well for you even with the split. That it opened up that way gave the cheese an opportunity to toast that way. Looks like the wife and you had yourselves a really nice meal today.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just like everything else in life it takes practice but atleast you can eat it. After it goes to prove even the un-pretty can be really good to.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 9, 2011)

It sure looks darn tasty!!  I also like the look of that oozy cheese on top!   Really nice color on the chicken, and you can't go wrong with csr's.  If you decide to try some peppers next time, or do some abt's, the trick of careful seeding, cleaning and soaking fresh jalapenos in milk is quite effective, in my experience.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2011)

Nothing like a good fatty explosion! Looks even more tasty with all that cheese on top.


----------



## retread (Jan 10, 2011)

"TASTED WICKED GOOD" ----  hmmm how near to Boston do you live?   (I live in Methuen, now, was raised in Marblehead)


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 10, 2011)

[quote name="Quityerbitchin" url="/forum/thread/102403/1st-fatty-ever-didn-t-work-out-but-tasted-wicked-good-q-view#post_582050"]
*...also she is pregnant...*
[/quote]

Soooo...what you're sayin' is, there's peanut butter and pickle fatties in your future.  :PDT_Armataz_01_28:


----------



## porked (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it looks great! Besides, who cares as long as it tastes good.


----------



## quityerbitchin (Jan 10, 2011)

@RETREAD I am a Vermonter by birth, but have lived south of Boston now for 10 yrs. (cape cod, and now Middleborough)

 @






 o0Infidel0o 

This pregnancy she craves Nachos!  Her eyes lit up when I said Nacho Fatty!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2011)

You have to remember, Looks do not affect the taste only the looks...  If it is edible it is OK...


----------



## retread (Jan 11, 2011)

Takes someone from Massachusetts to recognize "Wicked Good"!
 


Quityerbitchin said:


> @RETREAD I am a Vermonter by birth, but have lived south of Boston now for 10 yrs. (cape cod, and now Middleborough)
> 
> @
> 
> ...


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't say as I disagree  with the Nacho fatty...sounds tasty.  :PDT_Armataz_01_34:

I didn't say it earlier, but congratulations to you and your wife on the upcoming addition...


----------

